# Failed OTA, tried fastboot



## ajkid93 (Oct 12, 2011)

So here's my problem, I downloaded/installed the OTA. It didn't work, because no data is working. I couldn't activate it, so I decided to us fxz in hopes that it would restore it back to working conidition. However, it didn't and now I can't get past the Fastboot screen. It says

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Flash Failure)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable

I retried it on my computer (using multiple USB ports) and it didn't work. I even tried DHacker's restore/root bat/command on both my main system and my mac and it didn't work. I also attempted to reflash it in the standard restore menu with the official ota.zips.

note: I can get past ap fastboot, but I can only get to the activate screen, and i cant activate it since no wireless connection can be mad (3g/4g/wifi).


----------

